# Advice on shopping Trendy fashion prescription eyeglasses in UAE



## TechnoSteve (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi
Greetings I am new in UAE and I live in Ajman for the past few months , my prescription Power eye glass is getting Old and I want to buy a new one
I am looking to buy a trendy fashionable eyeglass with antiglare I have a limited budget I tried visiting some opticals in Ajman and Dubai but their frames look very normal I wish to have something flashy on an affordable price
Could any one help me in recommending me where can I find a good optical showroom with good collection of Fashionable and Trendy frames which I can buy under my budget 

Many thanks in advance

Thanks and regards
Steve


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

im also searching too...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi
The biggest opticians that i know of in Dubai is at the bottom of the Liberty building in Garhoud (a few doors away from the Jumeirah Creekside hotel).
I believe it is called Life Optics and the place is huge.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Or you can always try DragonMart, most designer frames are made in China anyway.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Wait with buying one till DSF (Dubai Shopping Festival) starts. You'll probably be able to get a nice discount meaning that with your budget you can actually get 'cooler' glasses. DSF start on 1st January 2015...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Just go to the Outlet Mall, that's where all the "wacky" frames that no sensible person would dream of buying end up.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Try Zenni Optical on line.


----------



## TechnoSteve (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks d dear forum members for your valuable suggestions I think I will first try with 
DragonMart or wait till DSF


----------

